# Nonstop flights to Kona?



## DaveNV (Nov 12, 2008)

Is there someplace I can find out which airlines fly direct into Kona, Hawaii from the Bay Area?  

My niece and her fiance are getting married next summer in San Francisco.  I'm giving them a week's stay at my Kona timeshare resort as a wedding gift.  We're trying to figure out the most direct way to get them there.  (Favorite Uncle status has its price.  LOL!)

Does anyone know?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Toughbeat (Nov 12, 2008)

I searched kayak.com and it only showed United Airlines flying nonstop from San Francisco (SFO) - Kailua-Kona (KOA).  Hope this helps.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks!  I need to spend some quality time at kayak.com.  

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 12, 2008)

Dave,

Go to www.smartertravel.com

Click on the "Travel Tools" hyperlink in the orange toolbar near the top of the page. Now click on the "Find a Flight Schedule" hyperlink.

Enter your "From/To" and Date info - you will be given a list of all scheduled flights from Point A to Point B starting with the nonstops.

It's a great site.   

Richard


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 12, 2008)

I have had problems flying AA and would not use them again unless I had preassigned seats when booking the flight. Even though Hawaiian Air may have a layover in Honolulu, I think they are a much nicer airline to fly to Hawaii. They show continuing video and picture focused on Hawaii when they aren't showing the movie. They also actually feed you a meal. With Hawaiian, you feel like you're actually going to Hawaii from the time you get on the plane.
Liz


----------



## RDB (Nov 12, 2008)

It may be worthwhile to overnight and enjoy Portland for the dif in airfare.
This is close to being non-stop and fairly fast.  Fare varies depending on date and hour of flight.   Example seen at 
https://apps.hawaiianair.com/reservations/1/GetAvail.aspx

Departing June 11, 2009
Portland, OR to Big Island - Kona
PDX to OGG, Flight HA 39
10:15 AM - 12:55 PM 
OGG to KOA, Flight HA 160

02:39 PM - 03:10 PM *$363 *



Returning June 20, 2009
Big Island - Kona to Portland, OR
KOA to OGG, Flight HA 129
11:07 AM - 11:36 AM 
OGG to PDX, Flight HA 40

03:05 PM - 11:15 PM *$388 *

Estimated Price Per R/T Ticket  $751


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 13, 2008)

You might also check for flights to Hilo, also on the Big Island. Between the two, you should find what you need. 

Cheers


----------



## Darlene (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate AA planes.  They are so old.  We had a scary experience with them where the pilot could not tell if the landing gear was locked or not.  The light would not come on.  So, we could see many firetrucks and emergency vehicles waiting to greet us.  Luckily the landing gear was locked, but the doors would not retract and were scrapping and sparking on the runway.  We had to keep stopping on the runway for them to be put up, and they would fall again.  Took forever just to make it to the gate.   I never want to go through that again.


----------



## lynne (Nov 13, 2008)

x3 skier said:


> You might also check for flights to Hilo, also on the Big Island. Between the two, you should find what you need.
> 
> Cheers



The only airline that flew direct from the Bay Area to Hilo (ITO) was ATA.  Since they went bankrupt, there are no airlines that have non-stop service. 

We have either been flying AA from Kona to LAX or taking an inter-island to HNL where we have more choices of routes to the mainland.  Air travel to/from Hawaii has become very frustrating.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 13, 2008)

We fly United SFO to KOA.  Have for years.


----------



## skim118 (Nov 14, 2008)

Next summer, United has from SFO 4 nonstops to Honolulu, 3 nonstops to Maui & 2 nonstops to Kona & Lihue each daily.

Since American has practically abandoned SFO to Hawaii market, we have switched over to United,


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!  This is really good info to know about.

Dave


----------

